# I Got Two New BABIES!!!



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

We brought home two goats today :leap: They are very friendly and cry when you leave them :tear: We've been with them all day just playing with them and petting them. I think these will be awesome pets for us and allow us to gain knowledge of goats in general, not book knowledge but hands on knowledge. 

I do have a few questions though...

Is Purinea Goat feed the same as sweet feed?
How do I find out if Missouri a high selenium state. The books say kansas is but it doesn't list Missouir, I just wanna be sure.
Oh and Baking Soda, is it the kind straight off the shelf at the grocery store or a special kind?

Without further aduu.....I need help with names


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OHHHH my gosh - how cute! Congrats :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I LOVE the grey one! How about Sterling? :greengrin:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oooo... so cute!!! I like Sterling... Misty is another name that came to mind when I looked at the grey one. For the black one I thought of Ebony... or Liquorice (the candy). I have just always liked those names :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Very cute! Are they pygmies?

How about Ash and Cinder


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

They are darling... I like sterling as well.. and what about Onyx.
Very sweet!!

Jennah


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boys girls??

Congrats


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Purina goat feed is in a pellet form I believe. Sweet feed usually has a few whole or cracked grains with pellets then all mixed with molasses (that's what makes it "sweet").

They are both super cute!  :wahoo: Congrats!


----------



## BeeLady (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cute!

Baking soda is the same baking soda as in the grocery store. You can call your county extension agent to find out if Missouri is a high selenium state or you may be able to google it. Your county extension agent should know for your exact location though.

Don't know about the goat chow.

Have fun with those cute goats!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Very cute!!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I should of said...both does. She has a few more we were interested in but they were bottle babies. She let DH and I bottle feed :clap: It was our first time and boy can those babies suck fast, lol.

Thank you for all the helpful info.

Can I mix the sweet feed with the goat pellets or should I just feed the goat pellets. The lady we got them from said she feed 1/2 cup once daily, does that sound right? They have free choice hay and lots of dried leaves but always seem hungry. I hear that's normal but just checking. Stomach gurgles sounds good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so these girls are how old? :girl: :girl: 

I am bad with names so I wont even try LOL


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

They are 11 months old give or take a couple weeks, why do you ask (don't scare me, lol)? The silver one is tiny and about 2" shorter than the black at the shoulders. They lady said she could never be bred due to her small stature. We don't plan on any breeding (atleast not at this time) so that was fine with us. 

As far as names go, I think I'm gonna go with Misty for the silver one and CoCo for the black.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I was just curious how old they were - call it stupid curiousity :shades: 

Nice names  you never know the one may grow up big.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

So a 1/2 cup of feed per day sound right to Stacey and since I bought goat feed and sweet feed can a mix the two and just feed that way from here on out? 

I am assuming the lady I purchased them from was just feeding sweet feed because when I asked her what she fed and she showed it to me it looked just like the sweet feed I purchased and she said it had molasses in it with corn and pellets.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that sounds good for growing kids. Once they are grown you can always cut back -- they dont need much if you arent going to breed them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! The blue colored doeling( Misty) is the same color as my bucks dam!
I like the frosting on Coco....he he...have quite a few "frosty's" myself.

My little pygmy doeling Heidi just turned a year old a week ago, and she stands just 16" at the shoulder. Keep in mind that the mini's truly don't reach their adult size until they are 2 - 2 1/2 years old. 

I do tend to start my kids out on 1/4 to 1/2 cup grain 2x a day....then at around a year I give 1/2 cup 1x a day...they always have freechoice loose minerals and I offer baking soda daily..just not freechoice.

Going by the selenium map that Hoeggars Goat Supplyoffers in their cataloge, you are in a state that has adequate selenium resources, though the southern part of Missouri has a variable amount...not low and not high.

Most goat specific feeds...like a "goat" chow or for example what I feed , Blue Seal Caprine Challenger, is a specific goat feed with added selenium as well as other goat goodies. If you decide to go with a sweet feed, check the tag..it will tell you how much is in the feed.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

I emailed the ag extension and they should reply back hopefully on Monday. The feed I bought says: Purinea Goat Chow 0.6 ppm and the sweet feed is: 0.10 ppm. That's for selenium. 

I just don't want to foul anything up and hurt them in the long run. I wanna be a good goat momma


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You'll do just fine! Your girls will let you know if something isn't right....most goaties show signs of deficiencies when they have them. Just love them up and spend lots of time enjoying them.

My goats have thrived on what they get, I've not had issues with selenium deficient kids and have never had to give a BoSe injection.
Their feed is 0.50ppm and the loose minerals are at 20ppm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

selenium deficencies come out when you breed the does. There isnt enough for both mom and kids so they both loose out. 

Liz is right - you will know if they are dificent as they will show signs.


As to the amount of selenium in the feed. there is a set amount that is allowed in the feed and usualy this is enough. Add in loose minerals which have selenium in it and you are good to go.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are sure sweet looking girls. Congratulations.


----------

